# Where to buy black vinyl?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

3M™ #764 Solid Vinyl Tape, Black, 1"x36yds., 36/Case | Staples®

I think this is what I'm looking for - for the LED foglight mod

Can't find any single rolls locally


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

if you have any place that makes signs near you maybe they ll sell you a piece.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

cerbomark beat me to it but a sign shop should have some. I had a local sign place do custom vinyl on my old Grand Am's headlights to cover the yellow up. looked awesome too and was super cheap!


----------

